# Como usar sendkeys para responder a un cuadro de dialogo



## ingenieronbr (Nov 9, 2004)

Hola amigos;

Intento enviar un mail con datos adjuntos, usando la siguiente instrucción:

*ActiveWorkbook.SendMail *destino, "Resumen " & ActiveCell,

pero en Outlook 2003 me muestra un mensaje :

"un programa esta intentando enviar correo electronico automáticamente en su nombre, desea permitirlo??


De que forma puedo configurar el outlook o utilizar sendkyes para evitar este mensaje.


GRacias


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Nov 9, 2004)

http://www.contextmagic.com/express-clickyes/


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Nov 9, 2004)

Y solo para aclarar, SendKeys no responde a este diálogo.  Se *supone* que es el usuario el único que puede hacer la selección, pero se puede usar el programa que puse arriba, para controlar un poco esto.


----------



## Greg Truby (Nov 11, 2004)

Juan Pablo,

¿Ha probado usted este programa?  Me interesa mucho.

Saludos,

Greg

PD: Mi segunda estrellita de oro - ¡woohoo!


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Nov 11, 2004)

Felicitaciones (Gracias ?) por la estrella 

Y la verdad ? no... pero si he visto que mucha gente lo usa, y por lo que he visto en la página, es muy util y versatil.


----------



## Greg Truby (Dec 3, 2004)

Esto es solamente para alguien que lee este tópico por haberlo encontrado en una busqueda.  Sí cargué el programa.  Y el website incluye ejemplos de como controlar el programita ClickYes por medio de VBA.  Tengo unas semanas de usarlo y hasta el momento me está funcionando muy bien.  Siempre se ve el dialogo de Outlook y siempre hay que esperar cinco segundos con cada mensaje para que Outlook desplega el dialogo y ClickYes hace el cliq.  Pero por lo menos ya no tengo que estar haciendo cliq tras cliq tras cliq a mano.

Gracias otra vez, Juan Pablo, por el Link.


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Dec 3, 2004)

Gracias por la referencia !


----------

